# Fire Trucks



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

After we sent another thread off topic I figured I'd start a thread for fire trucks. There are many of us here that are volunteers and career firefighters, so post them up, with some info if you wish. 
Here goes: 
Taylor Twp Fire/Rescue, Kokomo, Indiana; Taylor Township is located 48 miles north of Indianapolis along US-31 in Howard County. TTFR provides Fire, Rescue, and BLS protection to it's 23 square mile district. WE are an all volunteer department. 








Engine 81 - 1994 Pierce/Saber Top-Mount Pumper - 1000gpm/1000gal:








Engine 82 - 2006 Spartan/Elite Rescue Pumper - 1500gpm Hale Q Max pump /1000gal:


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Rescue 81 - 1997 Ford E-350/Marque Type III - Light Rescue
While this may look like an ambulance, this rig is all rescue. The tall doors behind the cab give access from both sides to
three additional FF seats. The rear of the truck includes a slide-out tray with various extrication equipment on it.








Tanker 81 - Chevrolet Kodak/Starr Stainless - 2000 gallon tank








Brush 81 - 1997 Dodge Ram/Wildfire Manufacturing - 5 Horse Power Pacer Pump/120gal


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

BLS Ambulance 81 - 2007 Ford E-450/Marque








Car 81 - 2002 Dodge Durango American LaFrance Edition


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

I am gonna be glued to this thread!! I was a volunteer for 9 years until the profit hungry bureaucrats took it over and made it a paid house. Keep up the good work and please be safe out there!!!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

We have ten pieces at my dept heres a couple


----------



## sbrem (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool brush truck!


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice aerial, whats the reach?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

couple more The aerial is a 100ft sky-arm


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

2001 Pirce pumper with CAF system


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow, nice rescue. Wish we had something better, the one we have is too small and too overloaded. 
There are a few departments around here that use old deuces for thier brush rigs too.
Are you paid or volunteer?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Freeport,IL Fire # 3051.....I will get better shots later


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Chevytruck85;528772 said:


> 2001 Pirce pumper with CAF system


Hmmm... looks alot like this:








Engine 18 - 1970 Mack CF-608F Pumper #1108 - 1000gpm/500gal 
http://www.indianafiretrucks.com/pages/marion/colts/blue-crew.html


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet trucks


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

The rescue is a 1990 and probably the next truck to be replaced we would like to get something a little bigger possibly a tandem axle rescue. 

First picture was is a 2007 Spartan/Rosenbauer 1500 GPM 750 tank water.. also has class A and B foam cells ,Light tower hurst tools the works.

The aerial is 100' skyarm Spartan cab


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

hey its the smurf truck...LOL

cool to see another litchfield county rig here


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

That brush truck is awesome. Im gonna have to keep my eye on this thread, I sure do like looking at them big shiny trucks


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

A couple of the rigs over here in Ridgfield


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

WingPlow;528889 said:


> hey its the smurf truck...LOL
> 
> cool to see another litchfield county rig here


Ya smurf truck i knew it was only a matter of time before you people started knockin it down.....where are you from?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

lol they have boggers on the field truck


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I just got done helping spec'ing a new Ladder that will look similar to this.......


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

dmontgomery;529079 said:


> I just got done helping spec'ing a new Ladder that will look similar to this.......


hey dmontgomery that rig is out of stamford ct correct?


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey it's Westfield, but not the _real_ Westfield. Haha, No offense...

CH


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Trucks so far


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

2957 - A 2007 Navistar Medtec Type III Ambulance (Red with white)
2958 - A 1998 Navistar Medtec Ambulance (White)
2984 - A 1994 GMC Sierra
2982 - 1998 Polaris 6x6 All Terrain Vehicle


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

2961 - A 1990 Pierce Lance with a 1750 GPM pump, 750 gallons of water. 
2963 - A 2006 Pierce Enforcer with a 2000 GPM pump, 750 gallons of water and foam.
2975 - a 1983 Pierce Arrow Quint Ladder Truck with a 1000 GPM pump, and 500 gallons of water. 
2976 - A 1995 Navistar Equipment Truck.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im a member of the Town of Oswego member and have been for 6 and a half years. Here are some images...

3471- Is our brush truck
3461- Is the Heavy that you see
3412- Is our Engine Two (however its first due)
3411- Is our Engine One (Second Due)
3462- Is our Lite rescue (Advance Life Support)


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice Rigs Fellas, Here is a link to my Departments Apparatus, wellost of it... I would just embed the images except when you right click they have some copyright jargon...

http://www.sayvillefd.org/content/apparatus/

My favorite is our G.I. Brush Truck and our Mack Aerial... (Old School Baby)


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is 3462... They couldnt all fit...

Oh and here is 34WR1- Water Rescue One


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Scottscape;529076 said:


> lol they have boggers on the field truck


Those are the tires that came on it when bought new. Its on its third set now. They probably only have maybe one season left on them, at that point we're gonna push that they buy swampers or somethings. The boggers are really too aggressive for what it is, that a boggers are really only good for going straight in the mud.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Chevytruck85;529063 said:


> Ya smurf truck i knew it was only a matter of time before you people started knockin it down.....where are you from?


dont worry...its all good, just having a little fun is all

Harwinton fire here, next time you see Dan , tell him all his buddies in Harwinton say hi


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*ladder 2 hempstead ny*

this is us at work in "DA HUB" 



 ....this is old and new pics....



.. videos 



...........i am also in the FDNY eng 303....no pics yet.... let me know if your intersted in them


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

docsgmc;529215 said:


> this is us at work in "DA HUB"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Hows the HUB doin lately, I am sure busy as usual. Nice pics and vids on youtube... My brother in law is a few towns over from your house... He is in Ladder 151...


----------



## advantageplower (Dec 3, 2007)

*Our Tanker*

261-our first tanker out. 
more pictures to come


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

we had a tax payer fire last night in hempstead......vacant...as for the city the jobs are there but i keep missing them.........hope all is well:waving:


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.angolain.org/Fire/Apparatus.htm

Here's a link to Angola City Fire Department's apparatus! (this was alot easier then going and pulling all of trucks out and taking my own photos) We are a full time/part time department with three full time crews that have a rotating schedule. I am a part time Angola F.F. and we are basically on call and respond to larger incidences with the full time crew, or respond to calls when the full time crew is busy on other calls. :yow!:


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

click on hempstead and check out last nights fire.......ussmileyflag...http://www.firstonscene.smugmug.com/


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys these rigs look awsome ... how about some police vehicles?


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

advantageplower;529295 said:


> 261-our first tanker out.
> more pictures to come


how big is that? 3000-3500 gallons?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

gotsnow?;529328 said:


> http://www.angolain.org/Fire/Apparatus.htm
> 
> Here's a link to Angola City Fire Department's apparatus! (this was alot easier then going and pulling all of trucks out and taking my own photos) We are a full time/part time department with three full time crews that have a rotating schedule. I am a part time Angola F.F. and we are basically on call and respond to larger incidences with the full time crew, or respond to calls when the full time crew is busy on other calls. :yow!:


Nice mack Tower, And those American Lafrances appear to be in good shape... Macks, and American Lafrance in my opinion are the two most distuinguishable fire apparatus made....


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

docsgmc;529356 said:


> click on hempstead and check out last nights fire.......ussmileyflag...http://www.firstonscene.smugmug.com/


Looks like the chauffer of Eagle One had a fun time dealing with the overhead wires 

That was going pretty good...


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Tanker 4 
1999 Spartan Gladiator 2000 gal


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my fire dept


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

here's car 1 and car 2


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

WingPlow;529214 said:


> dont worry...its all good, just having a little fun is all
> 
> Harwinton fire here, next time you see Dan , tell him all his buddies in Harwinton say hi


Will do Dan is a good guy.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess it is Stamford, Ct.....I don't really know.....the pic is off the the manufacturers website....


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

jjklongisland;529442 said:


> Looks like the chauffer of Eagle One had a fun time dealing with the overhead wires
> 
> That was going pretty good...


it went well all was good who is your brother inlaw?/


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

docsgmc;529679 said:


> it went well all was good who is your brother inlaw?/


He is a newb, gets of probation in a month I think, John Nohowec.You cant miss him, he has the biggest forhead ever... A guy in my firehouse, Don Weatherbee also used to be in 151 Truck... I also have a friend in Hollis Hogs and some other houses in the city...

Stay Safe...


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

jjklongisland;529746 said:


> He is a newb, gets of probation in a month I think, John Nohowec.You cant miss him, he has the biggest forhead ever... A guy in my firehouse, Don Weatherbee also used to be in 151 Truck... I also have a friend in Hollis Hogs and some other houses in the city...
> 
> Stay Safe...


nice i will keep an eye out for him...


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*myu work engine*

here is my engine in the city..........


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Although Im not a firefighter, I do plan on being one someday, more than likely volunteer. 
I still run to the window to watch the fire trucks go by, seeing how I only live a few blocks from Saint Paul FD 22. They have a new Pierce Dash 100' (I think ladder truck) and a Spartan Advantage pumper, Ill look for some pics, I know I have some.


----------



## advantageplower (Dec 3, 2007)

Kennedy81;529417 said:


> how big is that? 3000-3500 gallons?


This tanker holds 3000 gallons, it is able to discharge water from both driver and passenger side and also from the back. The side discharge is right over the real weels.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great stuff guys! Keep them coming! 

doc how's the City? I'm coming down March of '09 to ride on the bus for paramagic field internship time, gonna be my first visit to the City and I'll be working!

I can't get my picture of one of my rides to load...

It's only a pic of a lonely old Type II E-350 with AMR plastered on the every corner...

Stay Safe!

CH


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I will get pics of my station up tomorrow, and pics of all our trucks. Maybe the safty trailer too, if it is at the station.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

this is the only pic i have and i recently resigned so i wont have anymore. i have been in the fire service for 10 years, spent two years as a captain, 6 years as an emt and 1 as a cfr. I am currently uncertified. I have been to the NYS academy for level two fire investigation certification and just need hours to become certified. I will be joining another company!! Any way; 2342, 43, 61 and 62 are behind my truck. 2351 is in the shop and 2381 is the reflection on my truck!!


----------



## Cfish (Jan 15, 2008)

Great looking trucks.Will have to get pictures of my Dept's . 
Cfish


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

another


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

great pics. i don't have any pics on my hard drive of our trucks, and our website is gettin redone 

i'll have to grab some on the next call

btw, volly here, 9 years in, 1st captain. Bear River Fire Department, Nova Scotia, canada

www.brfd.ca


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

theonlybull;530204 said:


> btw, volly here, 9 years in, 1st captain. Bear River Fire Department, Nova Scotia, canada
> 
> www.brfd.ca


You are in such a beautiful area. I went there 6 years ago... purely amazing


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

ch973934;530093 said:


> Great stuff guys! Keep them coming!
> 
> doc how's the City? I'm coming down March of '09 to ride on the bus for paramagic field internship time, gonna be my first visit to the City and I'll be working!
> 
> ...


i was in fdny ems for 5 years before i became a fire fighter............we did 3,000 to 4,000 calls a day.......you should have fun....


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

Grisi24;530225 said:


> You are in such a beautiful area. I went there 6 years ago... purely amazing


ty. i live out near the annapolis basin, but wouldn't dream of moving away from here


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

m not a fire fighter by any means, however, here is our truck and EMT line up as well as a description below it. We just got a new truck this summer that is not yet listed on the page

http://www.masoncity.net/department...re&page=Fire Engines and Ambulances&click=yes


----------



## orange79 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not on my towns FD yet but my dad is the chief here so i got some pics
The First is an 01 Grass Rig
2nd is the front line rural pumper its an E-One with 1200 gal of water and a 2000 gpm pump


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

heres one our front line engine 1707 2001 HME 1000gal tank 1500gpm pump, amkus rescue tool. and the mustang is my 2001 bullitt. will get more pics soon.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are our trucks. I've been on for close to a year and a half. We have 13 trucks and cover 185 sq miles. We are an all volunteer dept only doing fire and rescue. EMS is ran out of the hospital in town. Right now I'm FF1, FF2 and Haz Mat Ops certified.

First is Engine 1 2007 Spartan. 6 man cab 1500 gal/min pump
Second is Engine 2 1991 Spartan 5 man cab same pump but with foam capabilities 
3rd is Engine 4. First out on rural calls.It is a refurb truck that got done last year 2007 Spartan 6 man cab Engine 1 and 4 were done by Alexis Fire and Engine 2 was built by Toyne.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Next we have Rescue 1. 1991 Spartan 6 man cab. This truck was bought used a few years ago from Abingdon Maryland. It has a generator, 2 sets of hurst tools(2 cutters and 2 spreaders) air bags, air bottle refill system and anything else you could think of that you would need for heavy rescue. First out on all car wrecks.
Recuse 2 is a 2000 F450 4x4 7.3 diesel. This truck has a small tank and pump on it along with a set of jaws on it. It acts as our second brush truck as well. This truck was bought new by our dept from Alexis
Brush truck 1 99 F350 with V10. Has a 500 gallon tank. Also came from Alexis
4th is Command 1. First truck out the door. First officer to the station takes this vehicle
5th is Command 2. This truck pulls our logistics trailer that carries our foamand insulation vacuum along with stuff for fuel spills etc.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is my personal favorite. We got this truck a little over a year ago from Indiana Pennsylvania fire dept. Its a 1990 Spartan 6 man cab 105ft elevated platform with a 2000gal pump. I love driving this truck.
Next is our 2 tankers. The Mack is 1500 gal tank and the old binder is 1000 IIRC


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

docsgmc;529298 said:


> we had a tax payer fire last night in hempstead......vacant...as for the city the jobs are there but i keep missing them.........hope all is well:waving:


Were you at that Richmond Hill fire where the firefighters got hurt recently?


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

hey will, in those last 2 pics.....who did that big dually burnout behind the mack and under the IH??


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

RedneckPlowGuy;531519 said:


> hey will, in those last 2 pics.....who did that big dually burnout behind the mack and under the IH??


Thats funny you noticed that... It had to be in reverse I am sure of it...

Nice rigs William... What is "Benefitted" on the side of your rigs mean???


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

RedneckPlowGuy;531519 said:


> hey will, in those last 2 pics.....who did that big dually burnout behind the mack and under the IH??





jjklongisland;531524 said:


> Thats funny you noticed that... It had to be in reverse I am sure of it...
> 
> Nice rigs William... What is "Benefitted" on the side of your rigs mean???


The burn out is actually because the breaks stuck on the green tanker once from what I was told. They went to move it, not sure if it was for a call or what, but went to take off and nothing to they had to keep moving to get the breaks to break loose.

As for the benefited part. There are actually 2 depts run out of our station. We are members of both. You have the Mt Pleasant Fire Dept and the Mt. Pleasant Benefited fire district. The benefited is all our county/rural calls. If we have a large structure fire in the county then Engine 2 will run as the second out truck for the county. Last year we down sized one engine. There use to be 2 city pumpers and 2 county pumpers. We stil have the chassie that the box on engine 4 came off of. We are wanting to put that under the tank on tanker 2 to update that a little bit as well.

Here are some pics of the trucks that we retired last year
This is old engine 3. This truck was sold to a dept down near the Missouri/Arkansas border. I don't know alot about this truck.
The ladder truck is a mid 70's Stephun 85ft mid mount with a 300 gallon tank. This truck came from Jupiter Florida 10/15 years ago. Not real sure how longs its been here. It was sold to a local company that was going to strip it down and use it for a forms truck but last I knew that company is looking at selling it. 
That is the old engine 2 chassie. The box on engine 4 came off of this truck.
The last 2 are pics of when our station was packed with all the trucks except one. This was before was had sold a couple of the trucks.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I forgot one last truck that we sold last year. Its a 1990 GMC topkick with a 350 motor. This was old engine 4 up until we got the new engine 4 was first out on county calls. It was sold to a dept in south/central Iowa. As you can tell we have tried to convert all our trucks to Spartans that way anyone can get in and drive them and everything is pretty much the same.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*Nice pictures.*

Hey guys, I love the pictures. Its good to see all of us in the brother hood out there working lawn and landscaping.

You guys asked for it now, LOL. My companies employees are Firefighters (Retired Career & current active Vol. and three current active volunteers one of which is a current county Police Officer). So I will post a few of my favorites from the 3 depts I belong/belonged to (One current & two former) along with the websites for these depts for those who want somemore info.

Employees 1- Myself (belong to the Cabin John Park VFD, Belonged to the Upper Montgomery County VFD) (Montgomery County MD) and the Carroll Manor Fire Co (Frederick County MD)

Employee 2 - My father (Retired career Capt with the Montgomery County Dept of Fire & Rescue, Current member & Life member of the Cabin John Park VFD, Life member of the Upper Montgomery Co VFD(Montgomery County MD), Former Vol with the Carroll Manor Fire Co (Frederick County MD)

Employee 3 - Member of the Upper Montgomery County VFD & Current Montgomery County Police Dept officer (Montgomery Co MD)

Employee 4 - Current member of the Ritchie VFD (Prince George Co MD), Former volunteer with the Gaithersburg Washington Grove VFD & Laytonsville VFD (Montgomery County MD

websites : Cabin John Park VFD - WWW.CJPVFD.COM (Great Apparatus)
Carroll Manor Fire Co. - www.carrollmanorfire.com
Upper Montgomery Co VFD - www.umcvfd.org
GWGVFD - www.GWGVFD.ORG
Laytonsville VFD www.LDVFD.ORG (Great Apparatus)
Montgomery County Dept of Fire & Rescue Services WWW.MCFRS.ORG

I'll add some pictures of my favorite units next....


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*here's some pic's*

Sorry forgot to add this website, Ritchie VFD 37 (PG Co. MD ) www.Ritchie37.com

I helped spec these first 2 and the 3rd one.

Engine 101 (aka E710) 1996 Spartan 1000 Gal 1250 GPM
Engine 301 (aka E730) 2000 Spartan 1000 Gal 1250 GPM
Tanker 30 (aka Tanker 730) 2004 Peterbuilt 3,500 Gal 1250 GPM
Brush 105 (aka Brush 710) 1996 Ford F350 /Summit
Rescue Squad 30 (aka RS730) 1991 Ford/Swab (recently sold)


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*more pics*

Some of my other favorites from my dept(s)

Engine 281 (Former Mont. co E111) 1986 Seagrave 500 Gal
Engine Tanker 284 - 1989 Pierce Arrow 1500 Gal 1250 GPM
Engine Tanker 143 - 1983 Mack "R" 1500 Gal 1250 GPM

Truck 10 (aka Truck 710) 1988 Seagrave 100 Ft tiller (recently became a county reserve)
Truck 10 (aka Truck 710) 2005 Pierce 100 Ft tiller (New T10)


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

great pics guys ill have some latter.

i am a paid FF at the Taylor FD (Taylor TX) that is and a volunteer at the Coupland VFD.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

docsgmc;529679 said:


> it went well all was good who is your brother inlaw?/


Hey, I just realized my buddy Tim Wodicka is over by your house...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;531613 said:


> I forgot one last truck that we sold last year. Its a 1990 GMC topkick with a 350 motor. This was old engine 4 up until we got the new engine 4 was first out on county calls. It was sold to a dept in south/central Iowa. As you can tell we have tried to convert all our trucks to Spartans that way anyone can get in and drive them and everything is pretty much the same.


Whats up with the crew cab on that truck?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

looks like they custom made it with two front doors!! interesting


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've seen a dump with the same cab/door set up as the GMC, must be how they offered them for awhile?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

great old trucks.......I like that Mack>..


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

i love the off road/forrest fire fighting/brush rigs, my buddy works for pembroke fire and they use 2 older (mid 1970's) unimogs for there brush rigs, ill try and get some pictures of them.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Cincinnati Fire Rescue...




























And, of course, we can't forget our roots...


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is a pic of 92 Seagrave ladder and my ride.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

New Heights;533586 said:


> Here is a pic of 92 Seagrave ladder and my ride.


Thats a beaut!!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

No show pieces here, but they're ours


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

a few more


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

yard5864;529119 said:


> 2957 - A 2007 Navistar Medtec Type III Ambulance (Red with white)
> 2958 - A 1998 Navistar Medtec Ambulance (White)
> 2984 - A 1994 GMC Sierra
> 2982 - 1998 Polaris 6x6 All Terrain Vehicle


I'm right by you in West Bend. :waving: The fire department here bought an ambulance like one of those a few years ago, and they didn't like it at all! They say it's too bouncy to work on a patient in. What do you think about those? You like em?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

William B.;531269 said:


> Here are our trucks. I've been on for close to a year and a half. We have 13 trucks and cover 185 sq miles. We are an all volunteer dept only doing fire and rescue. EMS is ran out of the hospital in town. Right now I'm FF1, FF2 and Haz Mat Ops certified.
> 
> First is Engine 1 2007 Spartan. 6 man cab 1500 gal/min pump
> Second is Engine 2 1991 Spartan 5 man cab same pump but with foam capabilities
> 3rd is Engine 4. First out on rural calls.It is a refurb truck that got done last year 2007 Spartan 6 man cab Engine 1 and 4 were done by Alexis Fire and Engine 2 was built by Toyne.


So, do you have more than one station or do you have to drive for a while to get to the calls? 185 square miles is just huge!!!! You guys sure have some nice trucks.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Brant'sLawnCare;533688 said:


> The fire department here bought an ambulance like one of those a few years ago, and they didn't like it at all! They say it's too bouncy to work on a patient in. What do you think about those? You like em?


I'll chime in because we have similar meatwagons, as shown. Our newest is a 2004 Freightliner with a Horton body. The city roads are rough to begin with in many cases, so it's not incredibly easy to say an F350 would be any better (and I've worked in everything). I am fine with it, and I attend more than I drive so I'm pretty qualified to comment! Driving skill & knowing how the truck handles things seem to be more important in my mind. People just need to remember they're not driving freight & that everything you feel in the cab is multiplied by 5 in the box! I like the space of the big box, and the cabs are fairly comfortable. Also, the extended cab we have in the front line ambulance is not much hinderance for getting around city streets. Our department likes the larger ones, though we're probably switching to International from Freightliner for the next trucks.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Brant'sLawnCare;533702 said:


> So, do you have more than one station or do you have to drive for a while to get to the calls? 185 square miles is just huge!!!! You guys sure have some nice trucks.


We have just the one station in the center of town. If its way out away from us then we will have another dept mutual aid but we have a pretty quick response time. Our town is only about 8000 people. There are some calls where yes we have to drive a ways. The plus is we have 2 major highways running both east/west and north/south that intersect in town which help some. We are fortunate that the city takes care of us in the way of equipment and gear.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;533688 said:


> I'm right by you in West Bend. :waving: The fire department here bought an ambulance like one of those a few years ago, and they didn't like it at all! They say it's too bouncy to work on a patient in. What do you think about those? You like em?


:waving:
We like them, they work well for us, it took some getting used to but now I wouldn't want to go back. They work well for us.



YardMedic;533845 said:


> I'll chime in because we have similar meatwagons, as shown. Our newest is a 2004 Freightliner with a Horton body. The city roads are rough to begin with in many cases, so it's not incredibly easy to say an F350 would be any better (and I've worked in everything). I am fine with it, and I attend more than I drive so I'm pretty qualified to comment! Driving skill & knowing how the truck handles things seem to be more important in my mind. People just need to remember they're not driving freight & that everything you feel in the cab is multiplied by 5 in the box! I like the space of the big box, and the cabs are fairly comfortable. Also, the extended cab we have in the front line ambulance is not much hinderance for getting around city streets. Our department likes the larger ones, though we're probably switching to International from Freightliner for the next trucks.


I agree 100%. Both "meatwagons"(LOL) are international chassis. We really like the room in these compared to the F series rigs, which is what we ran prior to these.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yardmedic- touche, I'd rather be tossed around in a box then in the our stupid vans though...A few people I work with rode with a local FD for their paramedic field time, and they have all Internationals. The preceptors make them get all their IV's while on the way to the hospital, good way to do it! But you definitely need a good driver too agreed! 

Keep them coming! And stay safe guys!

CH


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice to see that the greater majority of the trucks are the CORRECT color.  

We'll let Will's go since they at least have red stripes on them.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;534432 said:


> Nice to see that the greater majority of the trucks are the CORRECT color.
> 
> We'll let Will's go since they at least have red stripes on them.


Trust me there are alot of us that think our trucks are the wrong color. I always have like the black/red combo.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

William B.;534439 said:


> Trust me there are alot of us that think our trucks are the wrong color. I always have like the black/red combo.


Could be worse, look at that puke green thing in your station.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;534441 said:


> Could be worse, look at that puke green thing in your station.


Mark, I'm sure it just hasn't ripened up yet! I'd rather they FORGOT the color like the white ones than do yellow or green. We have a reserve piece that's still yellow.

ch9... IV's ARE done enroute, brother! The only ones on scene are in cars & houses when I'm giving something like NOW.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

My White with blue use to be "SLIME LIME", So the white n blue is better. The Cabin John Park VFD had red to start with then in the 60's, 70's and 80's went to "SLIME LIME" and then in the early 90's went to White with blue. I'll post a few picture in a minute of some nice black over red trucks.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine One is a 1994 E-ONE Sentry Standard 1250 GPM Pump


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine Two is a 1996 E-ONE Sentry Standard 1250 GPM Pump


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine Three is a 2006 Emergency One "Cyclone One" 1250 GPM Pump


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine Four is a 2001 E-ONE 1250 GPM Pump


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine Six is a 1994 E-ONE 1250 GPM Pump


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine Seven is a 1996 E-ONE 1250 GPM Pump


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine Ten is a 2005 Emergency One "Typhoon" Rescue Pumper


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*Black over Red*

Here are a few from the Laytonsville Dist Vol. Fire Dept located in Montgomery County Maryland. One of my guys was a vol here. They have some of the badest looking rigs in the county.

1st Engine 171 (aka E717) 91 Seagrave
2nd Engine 172 (aka E717B) 91 International/KME
Engine Tanker 17 (aka ET717) 2001 Spartan/4 Guys
Brush 175 (aka Br717)
Rescue Squad 17 (aka RS 717) 1994 Peterbuilt


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Engine Eleven is a 1994 E-ONE Sentry Standard 1250 GPM Pumper


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Ladder One is a 2000 E-ONE 110' Hurricane Ladder


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Ladder Two is a 1995 E-ONE 106' Hurricane Ladder


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

*last 3 from LDVFD*

Ambulance 179 (aka A717) 
"Minnie" 1930 Brockway
Tanker 17 (aka Tanker 717)


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Ladder Three is a 2006 Emergency One Aerial Platform (95')


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Ladder Four is a 1994 E-ONE 106' Hurricane Ladder


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TLC, it's OK and preferable to post more than 1 pic with each post. 

Pleeeaaaaaase


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Rescue One is a 1998 Emergency One Cyclone Heavy Rescue vehicle


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Brush One is a 1997 Ford F-350 Diesel. It is the only brush truck in the Fleet.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Lowell, MA*

Lowell C-2, C-3 are 2006 Ford Explorers.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;534537 said:


> TLC, it's OK and preferable to post more than 1 pic with each post.
> 
> Pleeeaaaaaase


Sorry, I wanted to give a brief description of each truck.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

red is the 'right" color but the white with the blue and/or red stripes are sharp looking!!


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

HBLandscaping;534521 said:


> Here are a few from the Laytonsville Dist Vol. Fire Dept located in Montgomery County Maryland. One of my guys was a vol here. They have *some of the badest looking rigs in the county.*


I fully agree. The black over red is definately tough, and I love your Roto-Rays on the front... Reminds me of ours (see the first post in this thread)


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

oh yeah HB.... the dual Q's on the Pete Rescue is just plain bad ass!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;534441 said:


> Could be worse, look at that puke green thing in your station.


Long time ago most of the trucks where that color. That is the only one still with that paint. If we get to switch the chassie over to the old engine 2 chassie then it will be white with the white stripe.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Yo HB LANDSCAPING, that Peterbilt Rescue is one of the hottest looking rescue trucks I have seen... Do you have any interior pics of it, rear box, chauffer area, officer area, etc... I would love to see the layout..


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

The inside pictures that I have (somewhere) are from when it first came in back in 94/95. It just came back from being rehabed about a year ago and the inside was redone but I don't have any inside pics from the after rehab. The squad has it all, lights (Roto Ray, Mars Lights), siren (Fed Q & "DC" Power Call), stacks, paint scheme its got it all. The bad thing I just heard the other day that this squad will be taken Out of Service early next year after some station modifications and a county owned ladder truck arrives.The county wants a ladder there and it will have rescue tools on it and that the squad then won't be needed. I can't beleive the guys I know there would let that squad go, But who knows.


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Kennedy81 - Whats up with the Engine's Roto Ray it is red white and Blue but the other ( newer looking truck) has 2 red n a white. One of the stations in my county has red/white/blue roto ray and it looks bad ass. Think you all should take the second red out and put blue.

Since were talking about apparatus color schemes and some liked and some didn't like my depts white with blue, how about this . A friend of mine dept has the opposite (blue with white stripe)

and another dept in the same county has Green over white.


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

HBLandscaping;535321 said:


> Kennedy81 - Whats up with the Engine's Roto Ray it is red white and Blue but the other ( newer looking truck) has 2 red n a white. One of the stations in my county has red/white/blue roto ray and it looks bad ass. Think you all should take the second red out and put blue.


The red white and blue is to be patriotic. We're working on incorporating some blue into every truck like that. Most of those pics were taken either early last summer, or late the previous summer ('06). The pics of Engine 82, the one you see with Red/Red/White, were taken when it was first delivered, and now actually is Red/White/Green because it is also a BLS First response engine (for when the ambulance is on other calls). I'm not sure about everywhere else put green lights are used for volunteer medical services on thier POV's .


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

This is a truck that I saw last year at the Alexis open house. This thing is huge!! I really like this truck. It's from North Liberty IA and is pumper rescue. We are going over to there open house again this weekend. I'll try and get some pics again of other trucks.

http://www.alexisfire.com/FireEquipment/NewDeliveries/NorthLiberty1963.html


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, that is nice


----------



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Kennedy, a lot of the depts. around mayland have red & white in the roto ray with either blue , green and one dept in Baltimore county has a purple light in there’s. I think all Roto Rays should be red/white/blue standard.... whose more patriotic then the fire service (& military) ? I love the red,white & blue Roto Rays. 

I've never heard of having a green light on apparatus for the purpose of BLS First Responders, Here in Maryland units that have a green light (other then the ones in a roto ray) are the ones that will be a command post (ie Chief Cars, Command vehicles, Command Bus, etc). Here in Maryland volunteers can't have lights on there POV's unless they are a Chief Officer. Just shows how different each county and state is, Maybe one day we'll all be the same.


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

I live in simsbury CT where i fight and we have many pieces ill link to our site to get a better idea most pieces have 4 pictures to show them off www.simsburyfd.org apparatus is linked under simsbury fire dept section. I am currently firefighter 1 certified and cpr aed as well marine rescue


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

HB...
Definately differs state to state. 
Here all Volunteer FF can run Blue/clear lights on thier POVs, thats what the chiefs have to do unless they have a take home from the dept, 
Volunteer EMS are aloud to run Green lights on thier POVs. 
All fire aparatus and ambulances are supposed to run only red/clear
The Blue/Red combo is supposed to be for law enforcement only.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

2500HD... hows the new tower 12 doing? I belong to Canton, North Canton station.


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

From out west, Walla Walla County #8, Grass 87


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are some pics of the rigs I used to ride...I got out because of the politics and too much a** kissing going around. You could not even enjoy the job anymore btw.

1st pic is Car 3...the other 2 cars are new 06 tahoes....

2nd pic is 2006 Quantum Engine with 2000gpm side mount pump and 1000g water 
- 1st due on all our own structure fires, and runs mutual aid to other fire districts.

3rd pic is old E3 1991 E-One Engine 1500gpm with 1000g water top mount pump

4th pic is 1950's engine

5th pic is Rescue 1 2003 Braun...1st due for all medical, also used for rehab on structure fires


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

1st pic is Rescue Pumper2

* 2006 Pierce
* Quantum Rescue-Pumper 2000gpm
* 750 water
* 750 water
* Amkus Rescue tool (hydraulic) 
* Hydraulic Generator
1st due on all car accidents CO alarms rig used for E94

2nd pic is old RP2

3rd pic is a 2003 Ford misc ems and outdoor fire equipment
2nd due on all ems and 1st due with E3 on all outdoor fires.

4th pic is Truck 4

* 2000 Sparton
* ALF
* 100' LTI Aerial tower Ladder

5th pic is the special ops trailer that carries all of our rope rescue equipment. Sq5 of any Chiefs car tows it.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

here's a video of my towns ambulance. I'm not part of the EMS or FD, but I've got some good friends that are, so they let me hang around.


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

2004F550 it is good for a $928,000 hunk of iron it got to see a chimney fire the first month it was in service and it is a shame to get it dirty in the salt but otherwise its amazing sets itself up and everything and that bucket is yards bigger than the old sutphen all in all were happy with it its quite a piece to see in person its really big.


----------



## ManorD24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Heres the link too our fleet.....

http://www.hmfd.org/Apparatus.htm


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ok i here is a link to my old dept http://www.exportfire.com/ heres is our KME


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

The Red one on the right is mine.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Greene FD's trucks
Rescue








Tanker


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Engine
















Ladder


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Brush Truck








Old Tanker


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

mike6256;549680 said:


> The Red one on the right is mine.


Specs on Engine/Tanker 62? Is that just a big pumper tanker? seems like a short wheelbase to have a second rear axle!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is a few I took the other day:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

a few more
















I'll have more once the engine and ambulance are back in the station and I get a chance to get down to the other station on the other side of town.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey mark what kind of tires are on that ford?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Look like either Cooper Discover STTs or Goodyear Wrangler MTs


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;550276 said:


> Look like either Cooper Discover STTs or Goodyear Wrangler MTs


265 Cooper Stt on the stock 16" steel rims. They have them on both grass trucks (they have a 2nd identical to that one) and so far they seem to be working fine. The guys still manage to burry both of them several times but I think that may have to do with driver error and a bit to much weight.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey mark it would be sweet if you could get pic with both the twins sitting side by side if you could i love to that!! I love this thread and all the beatiful fire trucks on here. Please keep those pics comin!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ctd992500;550526 said:


> Hey mark it would be sweet if you could get pic with both the twins sitting side by side if you could i love to that!! I love this thread and all the beatiful fire trucks on here. Please keep those pics comin!!


I almost had a picture of them the other day when they put B62 on the axles in mud. Someone thought it would be good to try and drive it across a chiselplowed field the day after it rained to get to a grass fire


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Some of those fire trucks are awsome. Got to love the Laconia fleet. A couple of my buddies are up there at fire school.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks mark. they look like good tires but they look like they sing going down the road.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;551214 said:


> thanks mark. they look like good tires but they look like they sing going down the road.


From what I have read and heard they have very good road manners. I'm going with 285 or 305 cooper stts when I get new wheels probably in the fall. I've been behind those trucks going down the road an you can only hear the diesel under the hood. They give a slight hum but my discoverer atrs do the same.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

TurbDies2500;551201 said:


> Some of those fire trucks are awsome. Got to love the Laconia fleet. A couple of my buddies are up there at fire school.


Haha.... thanks, but looks only go so far! Our best piece is almost the oldest, and it's having age issues.


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

This is my truck


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Heres Engine 18, The SPFD bought about 4 (I think) of these, 18, is equipped with a foam system.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Your video isn't any good Kev


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Try that?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

CHECK THIS OUT - This is how we role, Long Island Style


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi guys ,I think it is about time I get some pics on this thread, I work for KOVATCH MOBILE EQUIPMENT in PA. Building all kinds of fire apparatus,I also am a firefighter for 15 years at the Lehighton Fire Department in Lehighton PA. here is a photo of some LA COUNTY trucks.


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Another photo,I will post some pics of my trucks soon. We have a 1994 KME PUMPER,a 1998 KME PUMPER a 2003 KME HEAVY RESCUE TRUCK a 1989 E-ONE 110ft LADDER TRUCK and a 1990 FORD BRUSH TRUCK.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

JIM SHERRY;552617 said:


> Hi guys ,I think it is about time I get some pics on this thread, I work for KOVATCH MOBILE EQUIPMENT in PA. Building all kinds of fire apparatus,I also am a firefighter for 15 years at the Lehighton Fire Department in Lehighton PA. here is a photo of some LA COUNTY trucks.


You mean there's ACTUALLY someone building fire trucks who has run them on a scene?!? Novel idea!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

That would be a stellar idea if they actually used them also. Anyone can make a truck to look pretty but it has to function better than it looks.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Jim,

KME builds a great truck and also stand buy everything they build. My department runs a 2003 KME Excel Pump 1500gpm Waterous, 1250water 30 gallon foam with the C12 455hp cat and its been a great truck. Our newer KME is a 2007 Excel 1500gpm Hale, 1000water and a 400 Cummins. Both great trucks, and any problem we have ever had has been fixed no questions asked.

This past week my town opened the bid for a new rear mount tower and KME is second right now. The lowest bid was Rosenbauer with a 101' tower for 736,000 (includes price of loaner). KME bid a 95' tower for 744,000. Anyone have any experience with Rosenbauer?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is more for ya guys.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gots some more...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Some night shots


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark, I LOVE the Ford engine, and the Seagrave? tower truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

farmerkev;553024 said:


> Mark, I LOVE the Ford engine, and the Seagrave? tower truck.


The Ford Engine belongs to the small town of Union IL. I am unsure what kind of tower Cary's is, I also do not remember what Woodstock's is. I want to say Woodstock's is a 1992 I think.
Both are 100fters. Cary has the only midmount that I can remember ever seeing or being up in. Rear mounts are the most common around here.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

carys looks to be a sthuphen(sp?) 100 foot mid mount! IMO mid mounts while practical are ugly!


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Here is a photo of my ladder,a 1989 E-ONE 110FT.


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Our rescue,a 2003 KME heavy duty.


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Engine 512,a 1994 KME 1500 gpm pumper.


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Engine 514,a 1998 KME 1500 gpm pumper.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Gotta love having the truck manufactured in your own home town huh.


----------



## JIM SHERRY (Mar 18, 2005)

Im glad I work for KME,I got to build some of our rigs.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Even better. lol


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Cant beat a Mack


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

StoneDevil;548033 said:


> ok i here is a link to my old dept http://www.exportfire.com/ heres is our KME





JIM SHERRY;555776 said:


> Engine 512,a 1994 KME 1500 gpm pumper.


Jim those are some sweet looking KMEs u have there, kinda like the KME Export has


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

The firestation in this pic is SPFD 22, a few blocks from me, and the other is an old truck from Co. 7. Any info on the ladder truck, or the Fords? What would the ladder truck make be? Year? I know the pics are not good to work off of, but what can you guys tell me?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Ladder kinda looks to me like a Pierce, maybe early 90's? Ford in the trio picture looks probably early 90's as well, whereas the Ford on the right is probably from early/mid 80's

Oh yes, and the "Ford" ambulance is probably early 2000's Econline Type 3 on a 350 platform.... but I don't think you were worried to much about the ambulance!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

The ladder on the right 'solo' Pic is a ford. Probably the same truck as the one in the 'trio' pic just refurbished and changed over. I think it's gonna be a late 70's early 80's model though.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

YardMedic;559768 said:


> Ladder kinda looks to me like a Pierce, maybe early 90's? Ford in the trio picture looks probably early 90's as well, whereas the Ford on the right is probably from early/mid 80's
> 
> Oh yes, and the "Ford" ambulance is probably early 2000's Econline Type 3 on a 350 platform.... but I don't think you were worried to much about the ambulance!!





firelwn82;559797 said:


> The ladder on the right 'solo' Pic is a ford. Probably the same truck as the one in the 'trio' pic just refurbished and changed over. I think it's gonna be a late 70's early 80's model though.


Thanks, Im not terribly interested in the ambulance, because we still have it, but both the fire trucks are gone though, and Id like to make models for my model railroad of them. The city had a ton, almost all actually fleet of ford engines, which have almost all been replaced by 07-08 spartan trucks.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ford top Spartan??? Ah still in around about way it's ford but not so much. Really cheaply made I think. Good luck with those


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

We've had pretty good luck with our Spartans. We have 5 of them ranging in age for 91 to 07.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I stopped by the station today, to ask about any programs they have for someone my age (16), they dont have any, but said I am old enough to begin taking the classes its possible. I seemed to know more about the equipment than they did, but they were able to tell me they believe the old ladder was an e-one.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Got a few more yesterday.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Not a fire truck but figured you guys would like it anyway.









Couldn't back up enough in this picture to get the whole truck, so I got the cool part of it.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Here are some pics of my fire truck in front of Headquarters...


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

firelwn82;559852 said:


> Ford top Spartan??? Ah still in around about way it's ford but not so much. Really cheaply made I think. Good luck with those


I agree, the Spartan cab we have is junk, very cheaply made.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

William B.;559859 said:


> We've had pretty good luck with our Spartans. We have 5 of them ranging in age for 91 to 07.


I would agree, Spartan is of very high quality IMO. The dept's I've been on have a total of 3 with 2 more on order before the new NFPA standards go into effect. Cabs and frames have had zero issues and virtually none with the engine either.

Not sure how they can afford to make those top of the line motor homes if they only build junk.

HME on the other hand is junk.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Wheres some pics of your trucks Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

William B.;578397 said:


> Wheres some pics of your trucks Mark?


Weellll, hopefully they're on the second hard drive of my old 'puter. The one that had the other hard drive reformatted. :crying: :crying:

I could have sworn I copied the entire drive before I had that done, but I can't find it. :crying: :crying: There was some other pics I needed\wanted as well.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

OK, found one

The engine is a '95 Spartan\Quality Fire with a 2000 GPM pump, 900 gallon water tank and 100 gallon foam, 415 HP Cummins. The truck is a Spartan\Quality\LTI (can't remember the year, about '00 or '01) with a 105' steel ladder, 2000 GPM pump, 300 gallon tank, self-steering tag makes it very maneuverable, 450 HP Cummins. Hydraulic generators on both: 1,000' of 5" LDH, 2-200' 1 3/4" crosslays, 100' bumper line for vehicle fires, 200' 2 1/2" preconnects and five man cabs.


----------

